# How do I build a custom rifle?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am asking this out of curiosity because I have always wondered how guys create a non-typical caliber rifle out of an off the shelf rifle.

So my question is this:
I have wanted to create a short action bolt rifle out of a Shilen barrel for a Remington 700, but the caliber I want it chambered for is a FN 5.7x28. 
I can get a hold of a barrel to do it, but I dont know what to do from that point.

Do I need a new bolt exractor? What steps would I take to make a custom rifle like this?

I know its a strange question, but I have always wondered how guys do this. I would prob have a gunsmith put it all together, but it would be nice to know where to start.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldn't do it again. Just had a standard .243 built on a 700 action. It was a year long pain. ANd it is a standard caliber. I can give you a name and number if you really want to go through with it. And it aint cheap..........................


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

There are ways to build an economical custom rifle. I sent a Remington 700 with a fried barrel to ER Shaw and they installed one of their barrels. I had Boyd's send me a target/varmint laminated stock, which I finished myself. I also bedded the action to the stock, and installed a Limbsaver recoil pad. Then I installed a Redfield 4-16 scope, and sling swivel studs. If I recall correctly, I paid around $300 for the installed barrel, Around $100 for the stock, $400 for the scope and mounts. Add for the AccraGlas bedding kit, a can of two of lacquer, and less than $30 for the recoil pad. It may not be the fanciest rifle out there, but it has a lot of personal effort in it. And that makes it something I can take personal pride in. Shooting one whole groups with handloads doesn't hurt either.
Check their web site, ER Shaw may have may chamber the wildcat that you want.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

You can go as far as you want with a custom rig. The bolt face question depends on the donor rifle you are starting out with and what caliber it is.

I would say the projects starts out with finding a gunsmith you want to build your project or do your machining work if your going to do some yourself. There are some top notch guys out there, some specializing in bench rest type rifles and others hunting rigs. Talk with them and tell them what you are going to use the rifle for and the specifics you want.

I'm a big fan of Lilja barrels. I've had great results on a few custom builds using their barrels. Then you decide how detailed of a build you want to go. Full blue printing of the action, custom lug, trigger, bedding.....or if you just want them to chamber the new barrel and screw it on.

You get what you pay for and good smiths are not cheap...nor fast as already mentioned. But getting a rifle exactly how you want it, fitting you perfectly and making little tiny groups that touch is a beautiful thing.

Greg Tannel is an awesome smith: http://www.gretanrifles.com/index.asp

Mike Bryant is another: http://www.bryantcustom.com/index.html


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

I know they aren't bolt rifles, but T/C has 5.7x28 barrels for the Contender and Encore rifles. 

FN has been working on a 5.7 PBR and a sporter version. You could wait for that if you really want a bolt gun.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ER Shaw makes an exellent semi-custom rifle. My .257 Weatherby is a stainless spiral-fluted barrel on a stainless 700 action. It's the Heritage MarkVII package for $770. I threw a Boyd"s stock on it and it's a bughole shootin' sumbee. You CAN'T beat that. It shoot's WAY better than any of my $1700 Wby Accumarks for less than half the cost.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I found a pretty good article. It's not one of those "odd" calibers but It gives you a good Idea of what you can do.

http://www.shootingtimes.com/gunsmithin ... rq_200812/


----------

